# Kona Cadabra - Testbericht ; Erfahrungen ???



## Börner1982 (16. August 2012)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich gedenke mir eine neues "ENDURO" zu kaufen. Dieses sollte möglichst leicht und dennoch stabil genug sein um die Berge fahrend zu erklimmen ... und um Bergab die Verblockten Trails zu genießen.

Also ... was gibt es für Erfahrungen???


----------



## daynym (16. August 2012)

http://www.fraktur-magazin.de/technik/2011/konacadabra/konacadabra.php

Scheint ein tolles Bike zu sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulimausi (16. August 2012)

Also ich bin jetzt nicht der absolute Profi-biker aber ich besitze ein Cadabra (2011er) und fahre auch gerne sowohl bergauf als auch Trails, also ungefÃ¤hr das von dir genannte Einsatzgebiet. Ich persÃ¶nlich finde das Bike absolut perfekt. Durch das MagicLink kann man gut bergauf fahren, es fÃ¼hlt sich nicht so an, als wÃ¼rde man viel Energie verlieren. Bergab ist es einfach nur Fun. Auf den Strecken, die ich fahre, schluckt das Fahrwerk alles. 

Es ist vielleicht nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht. Mein Rad kommt inkl. Rock Shox Reverb (eine absenkbare SattelstÃ¼tze kann ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen!) auf knapp 14kg (RahmengrÃ¶Ãe 20â). Ich habe aber auch keinerlei Gewichtsoptimierung betrieben. Man kann sehr schnell ein paar Gramm sparen, indem man z.B. die Kurbel tauscht o.Ã¤.

Was ich besonders gut finde, ist die Rahmengeometrie. Das Sattelrohr ist ziemlich steil. Wenn man den Sattel tief absenkt, bleibt dieser ziemlich weit hinten, so daÃ man noch ziemlich bequem darauf sitzen kann. Das ganze gibt einem ein BMX-artiges GefÃ¼hl.

FÃ¼r das 2011er Modell kann ich double thumbs up geben! 

Das 2012er Modell ist wohl noch einmal besser: voll gekapselte ZÃ¼ge, hinten eine Steckachse (12x142), und ich habe irgendwo gelesen, daÃ es auch eine ISCG05 KettenfÃ¼hrungsaufnahme hat. Da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher.

Das 2013er Modell hat ein neues MagicLink und eine fettere Gabel (34 / 160). Es ist also noch mehr Enduro als All Mountain. DafÃ¼r hat es keine Talas-Gabel mehr. (Talas finde ich persÃ¶nlich bei langen Anstiegen ganz praktisch.) Und es kostet doch deutlich mehr.


----------



## paulimausi (17. August 2012)

paulimausi schrieb:


> Das 2012er Modell ist wohl noch einmal besser: voll gekapselte Züge [].



Äh, sorry, habe mich versehen. Erst das 2013er Modell hat voll gekapselte Züge.


----------



## felixh. (18. August 2012)

Die Steckachse kann man von Rahmen her um gut 60 â¬ auch bei alten Cadabras nachrÃ¼sten. 

Talas Absenkfunktion funktioniert doch eh nie, also mehr wie 15-20mm..., und verschlechtert das ansprechverhalten drastisch. 

Das 2013er ist schon deutlich moderner und besser. Mehr Reifenfreiheit (ein 2.4er Ardent passt bei den alten nicht rein), dazu flacherer Lenkwinkel, und deutlich tiefer. (dank Magic Link ist man beim treten ja nicht tief im Sag, sprich man kann das Radel tiefer bauen, ohne sofort mit den Pedalen beim pedalieren hÃ¤ngenzubleiben).


Das 2012er hat (wenn man ein Midseason erwischt) mit dem Air Magic Link seinen Hauptvorteil, den kann man aber auch am 2011er nachrÃ¼sten, Kosten dafÃ¼r weiÃ ich aber nicht.


Gewicht finde ich ehrlich gesagt sehr gering. Wenn man Sattelstange, SattelstÃ¼tze, LaufrÃ¤der und evtl Kurbel austasucht, wirds richtig leicht. Beim Abra Cadabra brÃ¤uchte man das nicht. 1000â¬ Aufpreis wÃ¤re das Abra Cadabra mir aber nicht wert.


Bin am Ã¼berlegen, ob und wie ich beim 2011er, hinten den DÃ¤mpfer im Link in neue LÃ¶cher einhÃ¤ngen kann, um auf die 2013er Geo zu kommen. Denke mal das sollte schon mÃ¶glich sein (man mÃ¼sste halt um gut 4mm kÃ¼rze LÃ¶cher setzen).


----------



## paulimausi (19. August 2012)

felixh. schrieb:


> Die Steckachse kann man von Rahmen her um gut 60  auch bei alten Cadabras nachrüsten.



Geht das wirklich auch beim 2011er Modell? Das hat ja leider, anders als das 2010er, keine geschraubten Ausfallenden mehr. (Warum auch immer das so ist. )

Falls man die Steckachse auch beim 2011er nachrüsten kann, wäre ich ja interessiert an mehr Infos.


----------



## felixh. (19. August 2012)

Ah, im Konaforum stand dass es geht. Aber wie war mir auch nicht klar, weil die Ausfallenden ja nicht geschraubt sind. Müsste man mal unter forums.konaworld.com nachfragen.


----------

